# First Annual UGB Awards Banqut Vote



## BigGameHunter (Jan 1, 2016)

Categories and Nominees in no particular order & are open for other suggestions.  Cast your votes

Most Dedicated:
S4L
POB
AlphaD
Jenner

Most Improved:
Trodizzle
Mickems
ToolSteel
Doc
Hydro

Most Knowledgable in the ways of life and iron:
Seeker
Snake
Iron1
GorillaKilla

Best Wise Ass Performances: (the funniest MFs on here)
YaYa
DYS
GorillaKilla


New Guy of the Year:
Dex
ToolSteel

Best Cameo appearances:
Shultz
IronSoul
WideHips

Worst Cameo appearance
open voting 

Least Likely to get picked on
Stonetag
YaYa
NobleSavage

Longest Name
Joliver

Crop Duster of the Year
Ziegler


----------



## stonetag (Jan 1, 2016)

Just all around good dude...BGH


----------



## Joliver (Jan 1, 2016)

I feel like we'd be missing out if we didn't have a longest name category.  That shit is important.  I am sure the winner of that category would be proud.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 1, 2016)

will revisit when I get back from the gym


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 1, 2016)

Most Impressive Thread Award Suggestions 

Mason - Road to an 800 lb deadlift - https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/19294-Road-to-an-800-lb-deadlift?highlight=deadlift

ToolSteel - WRPF Worlds live stream https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/19787-WRPF-Worlds-live-stream?highlight=live+stream

Silvereyes87 - the long road home https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/18778-the-long-road-home

Jenner Ongoing Random Pics https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/18198-Ongoing-Random-Pics

thqmas Important Blood Tests with Steroid Use https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/19800-Important-Blood-Tests-with-Steroids-Use


----------



## Seeker (Jan 1, 2016)

BGH you definitely belong in the most respected and valuable. Pinky for biggest ghey?


----------



## SuperBane (Jan 1, 2016)

Veteran that contributes most category?


----------



## mickems (Jan 1, 2016)

Wouldn't an appropriate category be "the most smallest testicles" ?


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 1, 2016)

BGH gets my vote for UGB MVP.


----------



## RISE (Jan 1, 2016)

Smallest testicles?  I got that shit on lock


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 1, 2016)

Most improved f that, I'm not voting, THIS SHIT IS Set Up.


----------



## Lilo (Jan 1, 2016)

mickems said:


> Wouldn't an appropriate category be "the most smallest testicles" ?



All nominees please PM mickems with proof


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jan 1, 2016)

i think Herm should be in the most improved Category he use to have 4 chins


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks red I appreciate but no i don't.  I think singling out people on a site is not cool. Specially since the op picked people who are active or around more  than others.  Everyone is dedicated din their own way, everyone does what they have to in their own way.  We have enough issues here let alone get people butt hurt over something stupid.


----------



## Joliver (Jan 2, 2016)

Person everyone wishes would shut up:  Redrum1327


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 2, 2016)

LeanHerm said:


> Thanks red I appreciate but no i don't.  I think singling out people on a site is not cool. Specially since the op picked people who are active or around more  than others.  Everyone is dedicated din their own way, everyone does what they have to in their own way.  We have enough issues here let alone get people butt hurt over something stupid.



Herm this thread was done in good fun.  I certainly didnt mean for anyone to be upset by it.  Apologies to anyone offended.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 2, 2016)

Seems herm is the only one upset and I'm not sure why.


----------



## Joliver (Jan 2, 2016)

BigGameHunter said:


> Herm this thread was done in good fun.  I certainly didnt mean for anyone to be upset by it.  Apologies to anyone offended.



Most likely to be offended: Jol.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jan 2, 2016)

Professional UG internet fighter- Jol

Most likely to be butthurt over basically nothing - Herm 

Hahaha


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jan 2, 2016)

All due respect, but how the **** can anyone be offended by a fun thread? Quite frankly I'm sick of everyone being offended by everything and having to walk on eggshells. If we can call DocD a Muslim extremist and he can laugh about it, everyone else can Lighten the **** up, it's the Internet. Matter of fact, for the next month I am committed to offending everyone. 

And It's only logical the guys around longer and are more active would be up for more votes. That's the point. The more time you put in the more you are recognized. Hence VIP titles and Elite titles and veteran titles. people get singled out on boards all the time. POB is a ****ing ginger, DocD is some type of bodybuilding extremist, bigherm lost some weight and is now leanherm---the sensitive one, yaya is a spiritual leader, DYS likes to backdoor chics without prior consent, and I waste everyone's time by posting at all. 

There is a category for best new member as well, just so all you new ****s can feel included. 

And BGH, **** your apology buddy. Bring it on.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 2, 2016)

well fuuuk as long as we are offending....I vote myself most dedicated!!!!!! :32 (20):

now, back to "my" thread...dedicated to "me"


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jan 2, 2016)

And for the record I love you herm


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jan 2, 2016)

**** yeah! Jenner for most dedicated! Got my vote.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 2, 2016)

Gks wife voted best ass. Unless anyone can prove otherwise


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jan 2, 2016)

GK just initiated " Operation butthurt" better watch out folks


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jan 2, 2016)

I need my own offensive sub-forum


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jan 2, 2016)

Can we get a vote on the offensive sub-forum ?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 2, 2016)

GuerillaKilla said:


> All due respect, but how the **** can anyone be offended by a fun thread? Quite frankly I'm sick of everyone being offended by everything and having to walk on eggshells. If we can call DocD a Muslim extremist and he can laugh about it, everyone else can Lighten the **** up, it's the Internet. Matter of fact, for the next month I am committed to offending everyone.
> 
> And It's only logical the guys around longer and are more active would be up for more votes. That's the point. The more time you put in the more you are recognized. Hence VIP titles and Elite titles and veteran titles. people get singled out on boards all the time. POB is a ****ing ginger, DocD is some type of bodybuilding extremist, bigherm lost some weight and is now leanherm---the sensitive one, yaya is a spiritual leader, DYS likes to backdoor chics without prior consent, and I waste everyone's time by posting at all.
> 
> ...



Doc is most likely to be patted down and strip searched by TSA. Hands down fact.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jan 2, 2016)

I think I could be a nominee for the  "Most Decrepit and Fat" 'category. I was really bummed there wasnt one. I thought it was pretty cool BGH.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 2, 2016)

Assassin32 said:


> I think I could be a nominee for the  "Most Decrepit and Fat" 'category. I was really bummed there wasnt one. I thought it was pretty cool BGH.



You and many others were in there but I didnt want to hog the thread as participation was the one of the objectives... plus I actually cleaned it up a little as not to chap any asses and piss Jenn off.  I think I may have made an off color reference to you, NbleSavage and devil music or something like that.   The Committee just were not receptive my choice of category if I recall.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jan 2, 2016)

Nominees for music made to be played while sacrificing chickens prior to deadlifting:

Assassin 
Any of you other assholes that like death metal. 



Most likely to get caught masturbating to people's progress pics:
Jenner
Leanherm
AlphaD



Strongest lifter with least amount of soul:

POB 

He wins by default



Most likely to make mod in 2016:

Not zeigler
Maybe yaya
Maybe rumpy


----------



## Popeye (Jan 2, 2016)

Im offended that GK has been labeled as knowledgeable and funny.

His wife's ass could win an award, though...PM me for some POV


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 2, 2016)

Popeye said:


> Im offended that GK has been labeled as knowledgeable and funny.



This was a contentious point brought up by the Committee.  Keep in mind these are simply suggestions and a starting point.  They are not necessarily an endorsement or an acknowledgement of credentials.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm not participating. 

I will be hanging out with Herm if anyone needs me


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jan 2, 2016)

BigGameHunter said:


> This was a contentious point brought up by the Committee.  Keep in mind these are simply suggestions and a starting point.  They are not necessarily an endorsement or an acknowledgement of credentials.



Who's in this committee? Whoever they are, **** em. **** em with a big,rusty shovel.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jan 2, 2016)

HydroEJP88 said:


> I'm not participating.
> 
> I will be hanging out with Herm if anyone needs me



No one cares if you participate or not. 

Actually I don't think anyone cares if anyone participates. 

#Trump/BruceJenner2016


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 2, 2016)

GuerillaKilla said:


> No one cares if you participate or not.
> 
> Actually I don't think anyone cares if anyone participates.
> 
> #Trump/BruceJenner2016



All I know is that I am glad you are here you SOB


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 2, 2016)

Same time I take a hiatus from the board, and we get awards 

I cryy evrtimee


----------



## tunafisherman (Jan 2, 2016)

No category for the member who posts up links to pictures of his mff 3ways??  What kind of award show is this...


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 2, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> No category for the member who posts up links to pictures of his mff 3ways??  What kind of award show is this...



You and 502 were in a category like that actually.
Your contributions are necessary in an environment like this.  
At this time there is no protocol to add a nominee or a category.  Feel free to name your own self, other nominees and category.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 2, 2016)

Redrum1327 said:


> GK just initiated " Operation butthurt" better watch out folks


As I read his post I literally thought "wait this is something new?"



GuerillaKilla said:


> Strongest lifter with least amount of soul:
> 
> POB
> 
> He wins by default


made me laugh to the point the wife asked wtf was so funny :32 (18):




tunafisherman said:


> No category for the member who posts up links to pictures of his mff 3ways??  What kind of award show is this...


No one wants to see your ****ing noodle! I've got beeg for that!


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks Tool lmao 

Tuna we get it, you and your wife have fun


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 2, 2016)

The Committee has concerns of possible violations of the 1949 FCC Fairness Doctrine.  To avoid such violations there is a grievance policy.  Please download and print the following form for formal complaints against the Committee or its representatives.

http://www.redonkulas.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/DA-FORM-IMTWF1.pdf

See BGH for directions on storage of said document.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jan 2, 2016)

Seeker said:


> Gks wife voted best ass. Unless anyone can prove otherwise



That is one hell of an ass, isn't it...


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 2, 2016)

GuerillaKilla said:


> And for the record I love you herm



And for the record you can suck my dick


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm boycotting these awards until a Best Franco Thai Pedophile Member category is created


----------



## mickems (Jan 2, 2016)

Seeker said:


> Gks wife voted best ass. Unless anyone can prove otherwise



Unless it's not his wife in the avi, I would say JackC4.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 2, 2016)

Until the Honourable Committee establishes more stringent protocols for naming new categories...I will propose...

* Most Likely to Secretly Own a 'Shake Weight'

* Most Likely to have done Squats on a Bosu Ball

* Best Meltdown and Banning / Rage-Quitting UGB of 2015

* Best Pre-Set 'Self-Talk Hype Voice' (if Steel doesn't win this one I will rage-quit...)


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 2, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Until the Honourable Committee establishes more stringent protocols for naming new categories...I will propose...
> 
> * Most Likely to Secretly Own a 'Shake Weight'
> SNAKE
> ...



TENCHARACTERS freaking stupid hate that


----------



## Assassin32 (Jan 2, 2016)

Don't forget about the "Best" and "Worst" Physique Awards.

For "Best Physique" my vote is for Jenner. I don't think elaboration is required.

For "Worst Physique" I'll go with....Ryan Harvey in a landslide


----------



## tunafisherman (Jan 2, 2016)

Just thought, shouldn't this have a "Best new lab promoter on UGBB"...the winner is the one who doesn't get banned within a day.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm a fat slob


----------



## TheLupinator (Jan 2, 2016)

We need as many unique categories as possible.



Because at the end of the day, I'm more intelligent and better looking than all of you.....



...........combined.





#Trump/ClintEastwood2016


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 2, 2016)

Caitlyn Jenner Courage award winner:  Herm

Most likely to blow up a gym:  Doc

Ray Finkle award:  Lilo

Most likely to choke on a hot dog:  GK

Most likely to have poop in his beard:  Tren

Most likely to shoot a black man:  Jol


----------



## j2048b (Jan 2, 2016)

BigGameHunter said:


> Categories and Nominees in no particular order & are open for other suggestions.  Cast your votes
> 
> Most Dedicated:
> S4L
> ...



in bold above!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 2, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> TENCHARACTERS freaking stupid hate that



hahahahahahaha...well, you got mine right and they suck ass!!


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jan 3, 2016)

LeanHerm said:


> And for the record you can suck my dick



Take it back herm. Take it back.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 3, 2016)

LeanHerm said:


> Thanks red I appreciate but no i don't.  I think singling out people on a site is not cool. Specially since the op picked people who are active or around more  than others.  Everyone is dedicated din their own way, everyone does what they have to in their own way.  We have enough issues here let alone get people butt hurt over something stupid.


Amen brother!!


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 3, 2016)

Jenner said:


> hahahahahahaha...well, you got mine right and they suck ass!!



https://instagram.com/p/BADx32dPK12/


----------



## Yaya (Jan 3, 2016)

BGH, I gotta say.. this is some funny shit

Keep up the good work


----------



## thqmas (Jan 3, 2016)

That's some funny shit BGH. This kind of humor is exactly why I love this board as much as I do.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 3, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> https://instagram.com/p/BADx32dPK12/



lmao...we did them in boot camp..otherwise I would have never done them.no weights thank god or I'm sure I would have injured myself for sure!


----------



## IronSoul (Jan 4, 2016)

Can I vote for myself and Schultz? Does that work


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 4, 2016)

IronSoul said:


> Can I vote for myself and Schultz? Does that work



Yes the Committee is a supporter of cyber affirmative action.


----------



## IronSoul (Jan 4, 2016)

BigGameHunter said:


> Yes the Committee is a supporter of cyber affirmative action.



Haha nice, then yes to both of us it is


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jan 4, 2016)

Are there trophys or prizes of any sort that go along with the win?


----------



## Popeye (Jan 4, 2016)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Are there trophys or prizes of any sort that go along with the win?



Ya...big dildos...you want one?


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 4, 2016)

Take your pick
Gerbils
Butt plugs 
365 feathers
So far
The Comittee is open to reasonable gender neutral suggestions.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 4, 2016)

Popeye said:


> Ya...big dildos...you want one?



Maybe it's a good thing I won ????!!!!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 4, 2016)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Are there trophys or prizes of any sort that go along with the win?



I've got a vest I can offer you...


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Jan 4, 2016)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Strongest lifter with least amount of soul:
> 
> POB
> 
> He wins by default



Holy shit......laughed so hard my face hurts hahahahahaha


----------



## IronSoul (Jan 4, 2016)

Jenner said:


> Maybe it's a good thing I won ????!!!!



Lmao! You don't need those Jenner


----------



## TriniJuice (Jan 4, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Caitlyn Jenner Courage award winner:  Herm
> 
> Most likely to blow up a gym:  Doc
> 
> ...



I was once a victim.....


----------



## IronSoul (Jan 4, 2016)

TriniJuice said:


> I was once a victim.....



Lmao at the GK one. Perfect


----------



## TriniJuice (Jan 4, 2016)

Blackest Whiteguy.........Trini


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 4, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Until the Honourable Committee establishes more stringent protocols for naming new categories...I will propose...
> 
> 
> 
> ** Best Pre-Set 'Self-Talk Hype Voice' *(if Steel doesn't win this one I will rage-quit...)



Agree 100%


----------



## Yaya (Jan 4, 2016)

If u guys want me to give some categories let me know


I have a bunch but I may offend some members if I even just post the questions


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jan 4, 2016)

Yaya, please continue. 

Anyone gets offended I'll take the situation on myself.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 4, 2016)

Yaya said:


> If u guys want me to give some categories let me know
> 
> 
> I have a bunch but I may offend some members if I even just post the questions



The Committee sends its regards and accepts your offer.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 4, 2016)

IronSoul said:


> Lmao! You don't need those Jenner



lol, you are correct...."need" is such a strong word


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 4, 2016)

First off, I would like to thank the academy for this nomination. Secondly I would like to thank my fans, without you none of this could be possible. Thirdly, I would like to thank the haters who can all eat a dick.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 4, 2016)

Yaya said:


> If u guys want me to give some categories let me know
> 
> 
> I have a bunch but I may offend some members if I even just post the questions



it's ok, I hear the weather is nice in India this time of year


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 4, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> TENCHARACTERS freaking stupid hate that



That's some horseshit! Squats on a Bosu Ball? One way ticket to snap-city doing that shit.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 4, 2016)

trodizzle said:


> That's some horseshit! Squats on a Bosu Ball? One way ticket to snap-city doing that shit.



don't be a pussy dizzy, I did them!


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 4, 2016)

According to Duffin they make you weaker.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 4, 2016)

Jenner said:


> it's ok, I hear the weather is nice in India this time of year





Its incredible


----------



## Yaya (Mar 7, 2016)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Yaya, please continue.
> 
> Anyone gets offended I'll take the situation on myself.




Working on it still


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 7, 2016)

Worst Cameo appearance of all time is and this is going way way back is PHATBASTARD by far


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 7, 2016)

We just need PFM back.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 7, 2016)

fruity gets the gayest member of alltime and thats not easy to do..congratz


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 7, 2016)

Big Worm said:


> We just need PFM back.



x100 my brother worm


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 7, 2016)

Big Worm said:


> We just need PFM back.



true, someone does deserve the biggest dick award (and no...not having the biggest dick) but it's a toss up....


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 7, 2016)

Jenner said:


> true, someone does deserve the biggest dick award (and no...not having the biggest dick) but it's a toss up....



Ya I just want him to get the award so I don't.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 7, 2016)

Big Worm said:


> Ya I just want him to get the award so I don't.



hahahahaha...you.....never!


----------



## Yaya (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm gonna email PFM tonight. .. we do need him back


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 7, 2016)

Who's PFM?


----------



## Infantry87 (Mar 7, 2016)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Who's PFM?



Crazy muthafukkin mike. He's like Jesus in a tuxedo tshirt. Formal but still likes to party


----------



## Infantry87 (Mar 7, 2016)

Jenner said:


> true, someone does deserve the biggest dick award (and no...not having the biggest dick) but it's a toss up....



Well If they did have awards for those, I'd be screwed. But if we're talking about an award for who pisses on their sack daily, then I'd get the Oscar


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 7, 2016)

Infantry87 said:


> Crazy muthafukkin mike. He's like Jesus in a tuxedo tshirt. Formal but still likes to party



does anyone know if he's still alive?


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 7, 2016)

Infantry87 said:


> Well If they did have awards for those, I'd be screwed. But if we're talking about an award for who pisses on their sack daily, then I'd get the Oscar



hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...so would that be the tiniest dick award??????????


----------



## Infantry87 (Mar 7, 2016)

Jenner said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...so would that be the tiniest dick award??????????



I call it the hockey puck syndrome.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 7, 2016)

Most temp bans - bundy

the hippest ginger on UG - PoB

Best resurrected member - Popeye

Member I have taken the most pleasure of banning - fruity

Member missed the least - cashout

Member missed the most - Kits Treasure


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 7, 2016)

Infantry87 said:


> I call it the hockey puck syndrome.



I feel ya bro. We may not hit bottom we will wreck the sides


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 7, 2016)

Fixed it for ya Pillar


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 7, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Fixed it for ya Pillar



No 72 virgins for you!!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 7, 2016)

kits treasure pm


----------



## Beefcake (Mar 7, 2016)

How about the best porn pictures award??


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 7, 2016)

cashout pissed excellence


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 7, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> No 72 virgins for you!!!!



Good, I'd rather not have to deal with 72 male virgins anyway lol


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 7, 2016)

Best username.......


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 7, 2016)

Itburnstopee said:


> Best username.......



you and proteinfarts are gonna have to battle it out


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 7, 2016)

Itburnstopee said:


> Best username.......



if I had to pick a new name it would be postworkoutballs


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 7, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> I feel ya bro. We may not hit bottom we will wreck the sides



i want royalties for you pillaging my line.


----------



## Infantry87 (Mar 7, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> i want royalties for you pillaging my line.



Females- "Who are you gonna please with that little thing?"

Me- "ME!"


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 7, 2016)

Infantry87 said:


> Females- "Who are you gonna please with that little thing?"
> 
> Me- "ME!"



Why do women fake orgasms?

They think guys care...


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 7, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> you and proteinfarts are gonna have to battle it out



lol, didn't you make proteinfarts leave the board?????????


----------



## Spongy (Mar 7, 2016)

Jenner said:


> does anyone know if he's still alive?



He is, I still talk to him lol.  Still riding that ****ing scooter around.  Still crazy.  Love that dude.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 7, 2016)

Jenner said:


> lol, didn't you make proteinfarts leave the board?????????



I have a confession...... I am proteinfarts and always have been.









Jk but what if?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 7, 2016)

Jenner said:


> lol, didn't you make proteinfarts leave the board?????????



I dont remember


----------



## DF (Mar 7, 2016)

Jenner said:


> lol, didn't you make proteinfarts leave the board?????????



That was someone else


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 7, 2016)

Spongy said:


> He is, I still talk to him lol.  Still riding that ****ing scooter around.  Still crazy.  Love that dude.



Good to hear, I have no issues with the dude 



Itburnstopee said:


> I have a confession...... I am proteinfarts and always have been.
> 
> Jk but what if?



lol, well....proteinfarts are definitely something to be proud of...



Bro Bundy said:


> I dont remember





DF said:


> That was someone else



Are you guys sure???? Someone was giving dude a really hard time....sounds awfully like the old BB


----------



## DF (Mar 7, 2016)

Jenner said:


> Good to hear, I have no issues with the dude
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I was involved in the hub bub.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 7, 2016)

Regarding pfm... he was great.. full of knowledge. 

He was Pissed about something regarding the board when he told me he was not coming back.. it's been a while. .. it would be great to see him around.  The email I have is no longer in use for him. I'm sure he could get over whatever it was


----------



## TheLupinator (Mar 8, 2016)

Big Worm said:


> We just need PFM back.




Things will never be the same... The realest


----------



## tunafisherman (Mar 8, 2016)

I feel as though I missed out on something not knowing who PFM is/was


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 8, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> I feel as though I missed out on something not knowing who PFM is/was



a great man that taught me just about everything i know about aas


----------



## Seeker (Mar 8, 2016)

If I remember correctly, which I do. At the end he got really busy with work, fired many of his workers, he also got off the sauce, and i even recall he stopped lifting too. He was a hell of a character. Controversial at times, but definitely knew his stuff. He was an SI bro.


----------



## Infantry87 (Mar 8, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> I feel as though I missed out on something not knowing who PFM is/was



Dude his rants were insane. If you thought bundy was bipolar, pfm took the cake. I imagined this insanely jacked dude shooting gh in his jugular, sipping jack and putting out cigars on his arm while listening to lynyrd skynyrd. I love you bundy


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 8, 2016)

Infantry87 said:


> Dude his rants were insane. If you thought bundy was bipolar, pfm took the cake. I imagined this insanely jacked dude shooting gh in his jugular, sipping jack and putting out cigars on his arm while listening to lynyrd skynyrd. I love you bundy



pfm and me where a great team..I love u too


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 8, 2016)

Infantry87 said:


> Dude his rants were insane. If you thought bundy was bipolar, pfm took the cake. I imagined this insanely jacked dude shooting gh in his jugular, sipping jack and putting out cigars on his arm while listening to lynyrd skynyrd. I love you bundy


ha ha buddy I just love you lol!!!


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2016)

Im not on here as much but its nice to check in and still see the brotherhood here between the original SI members.  Im also happy I can still log on and POB hasnt kicked me to the curb yet.


----------



## Infantry87 (Mar 8, 2016)

Bullseye Forever said:


> ha ha buddy I just love you lol!!!



Holy hell, how have you been bullseye? It's been awhile man


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 8, 2016)

Infantry87 said:


> Holy hell, how have you been bullseye? It's been awhile man



Bud I'm doing ok I guess,just got my act together and got my ass back in the gym lol!! It's bout time I did!! How have you been?


----------



## Infantry87 (Mar 8, 2016)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Bud I'm doing ok I guess,just got my act together and got my ass back in the gym lol!! It's bout time I did!! How have you been?



I'm good man. School, work, gym everyday. Hows the farm


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 8, 2016)

Infantry87 said:


> I'm good man. School, work, gym everyday. Hows the farm



Well actually we sold it,had to sue on of my sisters cause we couldn't split it up agreeable so we had to take her to court and we sold it


----------

